# LED Lighting ForSale



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

After Striking a Deal With the manufacturer Ill be able to offer these units for a Canada's Lowest price of 230.00.

230$ will not include Shipping From Me, BUT pick up is free.
Before i order These units I will need a 50$ deposit on each unit.

Please PM me with Questions Or Orders.

For 230 you get:

Model Number:JCX-SZD120W (55x3W) 
Input Voltage:AC85~264V 
Lumens:5800lm 
LED Lifespan:50000h 
Power cords Qty:2 Switch 
Qty:2 LED Qty:55pcs* Bridgelux 3w led
LED Color:White:12000-14000K,Blue:450nm 
The actual power:130W 
Output current:630ma Output voltage:3.2-3.4V
hanging Kit

1 High efficiency, save more than 85% power consumption

2 Just Plug In, easy to use

3 Used for Aquarium tank,soft and hard Coral growth and Fish tanks

4 CE and RoHS certification

5 Running quiet and cool, no need heat-removal equipment

6 2 Switch 2 Plug ,3 modes optional: A. Blue on, White off; B. Blue off, White on;

C. Blue on, White on.

Quality & Value,With The Best Warranty!

3-Year Manufacturer Warranty! (I will not Handle warranty issues, You will need to deal with the Manufacturer directly).


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

What are the dimensions for the fixture?


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Is there a dimmable option?
What is the ratio of Blue to WHite LED's?


----------



## anthonystraus (Apr 14, 2009)

What kind of coverage does one unit provide?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Dimensions
15.3/4" Long
8.3/8" Wide
2.5" Tall

Nothing dimmable yet, But im working on getting the drivers, for that option.

The units are available with 60/90/120 Optics.
2 Units with 120' Optics would be more then enough for a 5' tank.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

And here i thought i was helping GTA A out... 

Ill hold this offer for another week, THen no more LEDS for GTAA at the lowest Canadian price.

If you can find these in Canada for cheaper please show me.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Do you have any pics of these bad boys in action?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

take a look here, Iphone pics... Sorry 
http://newserver.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34776


----------

